# Removable perch



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't remember where I saw it but I'd like to put removable perches on my nest fronts and need an idea as to the hardware needed?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

kinda like these?
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1106.html


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

or these
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/147.html


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It was just a metal piece he attached to the nest front and another that was attached to the piece of wood for a perch. That way he could leave the nest box closed. It was on one of the threads but I can't find it.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

raftree3 said:


> It was just a metal piece he attached to the nest front and another that was attached to the piece of wood for a perch. That way he could leave the nest box closed. It was on one of the threads but I can't find it.


The mount thing is plastic not metal, but mine came from Siegals (when they were bought new) mine were give to me.


----------

